# Death and taxes



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, seems like the only two things in this world that is sort of real are "death and taxes" (heard that phrase from somewhere). Although there are a lot of great and obvious results from the taxes that we are paying, do you think that your Government is using the funds right?>


----------

